# New to this forum



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys, I just got in to this hobby about 4 months ago. I have a 60g planted tank with fishes. My biggest challenge is changing the water in the plated tank. Any advise. I want to have a nice aquascape but never able to get it right. The fishes are healthy and the plants are growing but I'm not able to bring the aquascape to the way I want. Any advise? 

Also, I have 1 guppy, 5 angels, 3 bosmani rainbow, 2 blue rams, 3 dawrf rainbow. Can I add more rams? Do you recommend any fishes to bring out the colour? Also the bosmani rainbow colours haven't come out yet. What can I do ?


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

How do I add pictures from my gallery.


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

Pictures of the aquarium


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Welcome*

Very nice look forward to seeing more of your tank...
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you Tom


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Welcome.

How are you doing water changes now?

If you are not using a Python I highly recommend getting one.

There is even one for sale cheap here on the buy and sell.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=287746

It will make your life so much easier.


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you Slipfinger. I got a Python from my friend. A lot easier now.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

To bring out colours you want to give the fish a healthy varied diet and keep the water changes up


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey your tank looks great! As far as aquascaping goes, I like to draw out what I want to do on paper and then try to mimic it in the tank. It doesn't always work out but you can get pretty close to what you're looking for.


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Jackson. Do you recommend any brands ?


----------



## San Thavarajasingam (Jul 18, 2017)

I will that fishy fishy .. thanks


----------

